# Grind for Hario V60/Kalita Wave



## Big_Fat_Dan

Quick question, I've been using the same grind for both my Wave and my V60 but have noticed that the wave is a little slower, around 4.30 a brew, should I been using a different sized grind from the V60, using 6 clicks on the porlex for both.


----------



## froggystyle

How does the wave taste?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Need to coarsen up the grind for the Wave to bring the brew time in under 4 mins - ideally around 3.5 mins. But, ultimately, be guided by what tastes best for you.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

V60 is for work use, so it's all a bit slap dash, but still get a nice coffee from it.

The Wave is nice also, but it could get better for all I know, just a case of experimenting and finding what I like I guess.

cheers for the advice guys


----------



## MWJB

I use the same grind for both, I use more pours for the V60 and fewer pours for the Kalitta Wave. For the same grind & technique the Wave will extract farther...but I have had my best (sweetest) results at a lightly higher extraction than V60 too.

What parameters are you using?


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

MWJB said:


> I use the same grind for both, I use more pours for the V60 and fewer pours for the Kalitta Wave. For the same grind & technique the Wave will extract farther...but I have had my best (sweetest) results at a lightly higher extraction than V60 too.
> 
> What parameters are you using?


I use 13g of coffee, usually do a mug so about 230ml of water, takes about 3.45, but I use a normal kettle which doesn't help.

Same for the wave but at home i have a pour over kettle which makes a big difference.

Hope this makes sense


----------



## Geordie Boy

I normally have the V60 a little finer than the Kalita (around 0.2 finer on the Hausgrind scale)


----------



## MWJB

Big_Fat_Dan said:


> I use 13g of coffee, usually do a mug so about 230ml of water, takes about 3.45, but I use a normal kettle which doesn't help.
> 
> Same for the wave but at home i have a pour over kettle which makes a big difference.
> 
> Hope this makes sense


That ratio, with the finer grind you might typically get from a Porlex at 6, is likely to overextract at a reasonable strength. This would also seem to be the case with the time your brews are taking. 15-16g might be more appropriate if you want to fill the mug. Go coarser (my Porlex gets visibly erratic after 8 clicks, but I don't know how consistent they are from one to another, you need to go coarser whatever the case), start by adding all the brew water in one go after the bloom.


----------



## froggystyle

I go 16+ on a mug.


----------



## MWJB

Just tried 15.5g at 8 on my stock Porlex, Volvic boiled in regular kettle, preheat Wave 155, straight off boil, drop in dry paper & coffee, bloom 30s, then added to 218g of water straight from regular kettle in one (gentle as possible) pour (slowed at end to avoid over flowing) with a light stir of the surface at fill, all drained at 2:45, topped up coffee with water from kettle back to 218g (optional) from 186g...not knockout, but not bad, definitely taste the coffee if not great clarity, slightly weak (maybe overdid the bypass by a few g) but nice & sweet in the finish. Better than I'd thought it would turn out.

Would no doubt be improved with a better grinder & a pouring kettle, but I hate advice threads that just recommend buying another thing....nevertheless, buy another thing (Hausgrind/Lido)  But 'not horrible' coffee is possible with what you have. You're just a bit limited method-wise to make up for the grind.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Sounds like sound advice, at home with the wave I have a stove top pourover kettle, so that should help. I will try what you have suggested and see how that goes. My next purchase will be some scales I think


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Tried 16g this morning at 8 click, did as you said above MWJB, timing was spot on, 2.45 on the nose and it has made a difference, pass through the Has Bean El Salvador, bloody good. thanks again gents.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Time was 3:20 on the Kalita Wave


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Tasting very bitter thou.


----------



## MWJB

Big_Fat_Dan said:


> Tasting very bitter thou.


For the same quantities, the time shouldn't vary greatly between the V60 and Wave (the same, or a little tiny bit quicker for Wave), grind coarser for the Wave & try to get the brew water in as quick as you can to bring the time into a more comparable frame.

Or, brew smaller/add less brew water, then bypass back up to your preference: divide dose in g, by finished coffee (not brew water) at desired strength, e.g. 16g/215g = 0.74, or 7.4% for instance.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

MWJB said:


> For the same quantities, the time shouldn't vary greatly between the V60 and Wave (the same, or a little tiny bit quicker for Wave), grind coarser for the Wave & try to get the brew water in as quick as you can to bring the time into a more comparable frame.
> 
> Or, brew smaller/add less brew water, then bypass back up to your preference: divide dose in g, by finished coffee (not brew water) at desired strength, e.g. 16g/215g = 0.74, or 7.4% for instance.


Thanks MWJB, not sure about that last bit thou.


----------



## MWJB

Your grind may be too fine (at a reasonably consistent grind quality) to brew directly at the final, in the cup, strength you might be looking for (6.5% to 8% might be typical or Euro/US brews). So, brew at a higher ratio (stronger than typical), passing less water through the bed (less overextraction of bitter components) then readdress the strength of the final beverage by adding water from the kettle to the cup (AKA "bypass" brewing).


----------



## MWJB

Should we perhaps relocate this thread to "Brewed coffee"?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

MWJB said:


> Should we perhaps relocate this thread to "Brewed coffee"?


Done.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

MWJB said:


> Your grind may be too fine (at a reasonably consistent grind quality) to brew directly at the final, in the cup, strength you might be looking for (6.5% to 8% might be typical or Euro/US brews). So, brew at a higher ratio (stronger than typical), passing less water through the bed (less overextraction of bitter components) then readdress the strength of the final beverage by adding water from the kettle to the cup (AKA "bypass" brewing).


I'm with you Mark, The V60 seems to be spot on, Will give the Wave another go when I get home tonight


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Found some basic kitchen scales at work, so had a little go.

15g coffee, 30 second bloom with 40g of water, topped up to 130g, BIG STIR, topped up to 190g, then topped up to 225g and hot damn I had myself a real enjoyable coffee


----------

